# New Here- Looking for a Puppy



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am a new member to this forum. It looks like a really great resource! Anyways, I have finally decided to get a German Shepherd. I think I want a female puppy that is brown and black in color. I live in Massachusetts and would like to find one in the state or in a state nearby. I really don't want to spend too much money. My question is how do I go about finding one?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSD's are not the easiest dogs. I know I love mine but was shocked how much training and socialization the breed needs to be a wonderful pet. 

Dog Owner's Guide Profile : The German Shepherd

10 Reasons You Do NOT Want a German Shepherd Dog

German Shepherd Dog Shopper's Guide

Then figuring out the particular 'flavor' of GSD I prefer. American showlines, East German, West German showline, West German working line, Chek, herding lines, Schutzund, white, panda, ????????????

Breed Types & Related Families

STRENGTHS & WEAKNESSES

Then there's finding a 'responsible' breeder!

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

What is a Breeder

That said, we love our dogs, just know how much 'work' it is to get the best dogs from the best people! Good luck!


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> GSD's are not the easiest dogs. I know I love mine but was shocked how much training and socialization the breed needs to be a wonderful pet.
> 
> Dog Owner's Guide Profile : The German Shepherd
> 
> ...


This will be my first dog but my dad has had three or four throughout his life. How much should I expect to pay from a breeder (any particular ones you recommend)? How can I find some relatively local ones?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The price of a puppy can vary greatly. If they're from a backyard breeder, you could spend as little as $200, maybe less. From a reputable breeder, however, you can pay as much as $3,000. IMO, what you pay in the beginning saves you in vet bills later. Please don't support BYBs! 

I know it's hard to spend about $1,500 (I believe that's the norm) on a puppy, but with parents that have been health and temperament testing, you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope you find what you are looking for....Although i do agree on not buying from bad breeders, there is nothing wrong with purchasing a pup for 200.00-. 
I paid 250.00 for ryder
300.00 for ace 
and i just paid 150.00 for sophie...
I placed ace cause he needed more activity than what i could provide, not one of these dogs had any issues, at all. They are all pets and not for breeding, so may not be exact ideal standard, but all that matters to me, is they are healthy and fit into my family....I am sorry but when i was breeding dachshunds, i paid $600.00 for a male, that everything was wonderful on and still had to place him, because he was 16 plus pounds and we bred minis, i ended up selling him for like 200.00, that didn't even cover the cost of his vet bills. So i guess it just depends on what you are looking for.
Good luck in your search


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Stay away from petstores. Don't rush into anything, do your homework and look for a good puppy. There are rescues in almost every state and you might find something there. Ask around if you see other owners that have a GSD ask where they got their dog. Just don't rush things.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> GSD's are not the easiest dogs. I know I love mine but was shocked how much training and socialization the breed needs to be a wonderful pet.
> 
> Dog Owner's Guide Profile : The German Shepherd
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

if you aren't looking to spend a lot then look into a gsd rescue or shelter


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

VortecZ71

i don't know what spending much is to you. if you don't want to spend much because you don't have much you might
want to delay buying a puppy. you have the price of the pup
and all of that 1st year stuff, food, Vet care, shots, puppy
class, formal training, day care, dog sitter, preminum food, toys,
crate, etc.

if you can't afford a nice pup from a reputable breeder
wait untill you can. my GF and I put $50.00 to $100.00 a week
away untill we could afford to buy a nice pup. we could afford
to take great care of the pup once we brought him home.

now the question is can you afford a dog for the 
long run???


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do these dogs have any kind of screening? are the parents
titled or screened for anything? are these dogs from
a breeder? any guarantees? reputable breeder?



my2bigboys said:


> I hope you find what you are looking for....Although i do agree on not buying from bad breeders, there is nothing wrong with purchasing a pup for 200.00-.
> I paid 250.00 for ryder
> 300.00 for ace
> and i just paid 150.00 for sophie..
> Good luck in your search


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> This will be my first dog but my dad has had three or four throughout his life. How much should I expect to pay from a breeder (any particular ones you recommend)? How can I find some relatively local ones?


At this point I don't think of the $$$$ as what I'm paying for a puppy at all. Cause no matter if you have the best breeder in the world, doing the best job in the world, there is still a bit of a crap shoot with the genetics going on. So, for me, the $$$ is for the breeders program. What are their goals? Back ground? Experience? Knowledge? How have past litters worked out and what improvement changes are the results? OFA for hips, elbows, other genetic factors in past litters, keeping TRACK of all the past puppies from past litters, puppy paperwork/warranty...

So I know I'm able to take the time and save up to pay $1200 to $1500 to support that breeder and their program and get the puppy they choose for me (heck, that's what I'm paying for!). 

With all the millions of dogs being killed in shelters every year (so depressing in our rescue section) THOSE dogs that are there are from irresponsible breeders. I personally REFUSE to ever give .01 to a person that just breeding for the $250 for the puppies and once that pup is out the door so is their responsibility. They used a dog that was available down the street and have no idea how healthy it is or it's relatives are or anything. 

If I wasn't able to afford a responsible breeder, than I'd be working with the shelters/GSD rescues to get one of those puppies/dogs. Because at least the $$$$ I'd give then would be to save a dogs life, not supplement a poor breeder and encourage them to breed again just for more money and caring less where the pups are a year or so from their birth.

But that's me!!!! :wub:


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> VortecZ71
> 
> i don't know what spending much is to you. if you don't want to spend much because you don't have much you might
> want to delay buying a puppy. you have the price of the pup
> ...


The money for caring for the dog is not an issue. It's just been hard enough for my family to convince my mom finally let us get. I'm just saying that a big price tag on a puppy really doesn't help my case.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

Are there any breeders in particular that are highly recommended?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

you will have those who swear spending 1500.00 on a puppy and feeding it 70.00 a bag bags of food its whole life will keep a dog healthy and alive with no issuses for 15 years, then you will have people who get a puppy for 100.00 off a local paper and feed it ol' roy and have an awesome companion dog who lives to be 15 years old...

the bottom line is, I see your point in saving for the "lump sum" of the purchase of a dog, and knowing that like children or other life crisises(sp?) that you can always push bills around of do what you HAVE to do to care for the pet for life. I know thats what I did anyhow.

My suggestion is to first know what you want the dog for. Companion? a abuddy to hit the lake with, play in the yard with, and sleep on the foot of your bed? Or a show dog with a perfect pedigree and spends it life constantly working for you in agility, or tracking, or anything else, or a mixed bag who does a little competition for fun, and still likes to eat trout on the side of the lake.
Once you know where you are going with your dog, then you can contact breeders in your area and inquire about prices. I grew up in a household who ran a kennel, and we had more than one puppy that we let go for way less then the rest of the litter to some lucky kid who wanted his first rottweiler as a buddy dog and got it for 150.00 or 200.00 instead of the 1500-3k the rest in the litter went for and was the runt or the last picked. The pup had the same incredible bloodlines as the others and same health promises, and everything, but cost a whole lot less out of the goodness of my mom's heart. So you never know if you dont ask.  
Also I agree with please not supporting BYBs, but again, I have seen people think they got an awesome pup from a reputable breeder and get a "lemon". You just never know.

I hope you get an awesome pup and look foward to seeing your quest come to light and see the final product!  Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

georgiapeach717 said:


> you will have those who swear spending 1500.00 on a puppy and feeding it 70.00 a bag bags of food its whole life will keep a dog healthy and alive with no issuses for 15 years, then you will have people who get a puppy for 100.00 off a local paper and feed it ol' roy and have an awesome companion dog who lives to be 15 years old...
> 
> the bottom line is, I see your point in saving for the "lump sum" of the purchase of a dog, and knowing that like children or other life crisises(sp?) that you can always push bills around of do what you HAVE to do to care for the pet for life. I know thats what I did anyhow.
> 
> ...


We are just looking for a companion, a dog to have fun with. She will not see any competitions. However, I still want that typical brown/black German Shepherd look (I know it's a bad way to describe it but you know what I mean).


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

black and tan? 

I am pretty partial to the bi-color myself.  but yes I understand what you mean,

Have you looked into local rescue groups? I know a local one here has beautiful pure bred puppies that are affordable and fully vetted upon adoption. That may be another option for you. I know you can look into a lot of rescues too since transport is available for many!

That may be an awesome way to get a good dog fully vetted for a good cause as well!

what state are you in? maybe I could help you look into rescues?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you looked on petfinder?? There are usually ALOT of gsd's on there and in the new england area. 

While you may not want to spend alot of money initially, which I can understand, please keep in mind, what would you do should the dog need some type of medical treatment that costs maybe a couple thousand dollars?? 

Just something to ponder, sometimes emergencies crop up and the vet costs are astronimical ..

Definately check out petfinder tho


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> Are there any breeders in particular that are highly recommended?


Did you read my post #7 in this thread?

Cause if you do, you'll see we can't just recommend a breeder until you KNOW what you are specifically asking for. There are at least TWENTY different kinds of German Shepherds. Different looks, different temperment, different drives, attitudes, etc. So to ask for a breeder recommendation is to vague. 

Be like saying you'd like a recommendation for a car.....................Be better if you did your research to say you were looking for a newer SUV that seats 5, is red, and can fit 2 dog crates in the way back!


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

georgiapeach717 said:


> black and tan?
> 
> I am pretty partial to the bi-color myself.  but yes I understand what you mean,
> 
> ...


Massachusetts


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

so do you think maybe a rescue pup may be a good option? if so I will start keeping an eye out for you.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Did you read my post #7 in this thread?
> 
> Cause if you do, you'll see we can't just recommend a breeder until you KNOW what you are specifically asking for. There are at least TWENTY different kinds of German Shepherds. Different looks, different temperment, different drives, attitudes, etc. So to ask for a breeder recommendation is to vague.
> 
> Be like saying you'd like a recommendation for a car.....................Be better if you did your research to say you were looking for a newer SUV that seats 5, is red, and can fit 2 dog crates in the way back!


As far as looks, I like numbers 1, 5, and 6 at the website you gave me (Breed Types & Related Families). I was actually a little bit overwhelmed by the number of breeds; I had no idea that there were this many. Like I said in my above post, I am looking for a family dog, a good companion.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Vortec, reading through your posts it looks like a rescue might be a good match. Usually adoption fees are fairly low. Adoption fees usually cover such things as spay/neuter, puppy vaccines and sometimes even include micro chip. Which will be expenses you don't have to cover. 

Check out the dogs at German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc. Looks like they have a few dogs that look like what you might be looking for but I'm sure if you contact them they will also help to match your interests. They charge $250 and that covers a boat load of stuff including the dog's favorite toy.  (The price might make mom very happy.)

Good luck on your search and be sure to come back here and post pictures and share your stories.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> As far as looks, I like numbers 1, 5, and 6 at the website you gave me (Breed Types & Related Families). I was actually a little bit overwhelmed by the number of breeds; I had no idea that there were this many. Like I said in my above post, I am looking for a family dog, a good companion.


i'm not trying to be mean but if you are overwhelmed by the different types of GSDs then maybe you should hold off on getting a puppy for a while. Read through the puppy section and do some research on what life is like with a GSD. Really make sure that a GSD fits your lifestyle and don't get one just because you like the look of them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

While you are reading and learning I'd also take Vinnie's recommendation and wander over just to look at German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc There's alot of advantages in getting a rescue cause, unlike a puppies that ALL look sweet and adorable and may grow up to be monsters............... with many rescues you already can see what you will get!

Look at Harley, heck he's only 10 months old!!!










Or 10 month old Hayden!


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> i'm not trying to be mean but if you are overwhelmed by the different types of GSDs then maybe you should hold off on getting a puppy for a while. Read through the puppy section and do some research on what life is like with a GSD. Really make sure that a GSD fits your lifestyle and don't get one just because you like the look of them.


I'm not just buying one because I like the look of them. It's actually my dad who has always wanted one. Please remember that I'm still in the early stages of looking for a dog, it's a long process. The reason why I joined this forum was to ask quesions and learn more about German Shepherds before I do get one.

I really appreciate everbody's help. I'll be sure to check out all of the websites.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, I was thinking either Rock or Hayden. Both black & tans like the OP is looking for and both are potty trained and have some obedience training. It's a nice start IMO. Looks like Rock has a bit higher activity level and he might be just a bit more work than Hayden but ask the rescue group. They'll help match up the right one - if they have a match.

Here's Rock's picture, he's 1 1/2 years old (more about him on their website).


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

if you can get a potty trained one JUMP ON IT! lmao!!!

i dont think the OP is overwhelmed with the breed itself, or even unready for a puppy, i think they meant overwhelmed by just how extensive this breed is and that it isnt just the rin tin tin prototype. I may have read him wrong, but i get the feeling he has a good head on his shoulders, is excited, and unsure of the exact route he wants to take. I am glad he has chosen a GSD and think he will be very pleased when all the hard work of sorting out the pros and cons of all aspects are done!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> i think they meant overwhelmed by just how extensive this breed is and that it isnt just the rin tin tin prototype. I may have read him wrong, but i get the feeling he has a good head on his shoulders, is excited, and unsure of the exact route he wants to take. I am glad he has chosen a GSD and think he will be very pleased when all the hard work of sorting out the pros and cons of all aspects are done!


I agree! How about those cutie pie 10 month olds! Course I posted the sable one first, but the black and tan isn't bad looking either!


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

georgiapeach717 said:


> if you can get a potty trained one JUMP ON IT! lmao!!!
> 
> i dont think the OP is overwhelmed with the breed itself, or even unready for a puppy, i think they meant overwhelmed by just how extensive this breed is and that it isnt just the rin tin tin prototype. I may have read him wrong, but i get the feeling he has a good head on his shoulders, is excited, and unsure of the exact route he wants to take. I am glad he has chosen a GSD and think he will be very pleased when all the hard work of sorting out the pros and cons of all aspects are done!


Exactly. I was just amazed by how many breeds there were and how each one is different in some way. I'm sure anyone who is new to German Shepherds would be.

I'm in the process of learning and trying to decide which route will suite me best. I'm in no rush, I just want to take my time and make the right decisions.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG ROCK!! whats going on?

Rock was featured on dailypuppy.com's site on the 24th Rock the German Shepherd | Dogs | Daily Puppy

same dog right?? did he go back the the shelter?

sorry to hijack the thread but..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If you've got your heart set on a pup, my pup's sire has a litter due to welp at the end of the month. They're east german lines - heavy boned solid dogs, not too tall. Otto's sire has a fantastic temperament, drivey but completely able to settle right into a household.

This is my boy last fall - at about 16 months. PM me if you're interested in the breeder - run you about $1200
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...55507443850_1112632607_30520600_2304226_n.jpg


----------

